# How many Boers to start



## groatsgoats (Jan 6, 2014)

we are thinking about getting boer goats, how many of each should i get to start out with. would like to raise them and gain profit.

[email protected]


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I would start out with a few bred does, about 3-4.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, that is a good number to begin with


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I agree, it's good to start small and see if everything will work out and that you'll enjoy them( which you WILL, of course!!)


----------



## kysavannagoats (Dec 14, 2013)

I wouldn't go with Boers. I would go with Savanna, a much hardier breed


----------



## Bill708 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hard to find savanna in Chicago area any body know of some one in this area I'd love to get a buck and maybe a doe or two with out cutting of an arm and a leg lol commercial can't eat papers


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Start out with a small herd of open yearling does. (about 4?) By next fall, you and the does will be better equipped go through your first kidding season together. Wait to buy a buck until you are ready to breed.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I strongly believe in buying a young buck. My reason behind this is because everyone raises their livestock different so I buy young before its time for him to start breeding so he can adjust to the way things are here then breed girls later not buy a buck that I'm ready to use now and have him try to adjust to things and breed girls at the same time. 
But as for how many does start out small I slowly bought 10 then when I got used to what they needed such as clean up and hoof trimming I went ahead and slowly built my herd up. Its way easy....other then money lol to buy then it is to sell because you realize you bit off more then you can chew. Also take into consideration that if you were to buy say 3 bred does you have a good chance of that turning into 9 or so goats and if they all had twin girls let's say then that's 9 for your herd. But to be honest since your just starting I wouldn't get bred does unless you have a for sure due date from the seller. You want to be there when they kid and sometimes they can look like they are ready to pop for weeks.....that's a lot of stressful days lol


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't recommend buying bred does. I got burned on that myself this year trying to start my boer herd. seller said all 3 were bred to his ennobled goat. Said his goat has always bred all his does without fail. 100%. Brought those does home, not one kidded, no one miscarried as I watched them very closely and kept them away from the rest of the herd. Not 1 kid. Now, he did say I could bring them back and rebreed them but my goodness, I traveled quite a ways to get them. So I just cut my loses on that one. Maybe I will have better luck with my own buck.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^thats a good point as well. And there's really no way for a seller to prove they are bred without a ultra sound.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

A blood test would be pretty accurate. Wether you go with bred does or open does, get 3-4. Make sure you buy from a reputable breeder who has healthy, disease free stock.


----------

